
Bill introduced to pay for border wall with civil asset forfeiture - anigbrowl
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170217/14250136737/rep-sensenbrenner-thinks-we-can-pay-border-wall-with-more-asset-forfeiture.shtml
======
masonic
Clickbait submitter title change.

Neither the title of the article nor the Congressmember's page says _anything_
about _Civil_ forfeiture.

~~~
anigbrowl
That's how it's most commonly referred to in law, because it doesn't require a
criminal conviction or even charges to take place, and disputes over liability
are resolved.in civil court.

